# Can I put on a 27.5 non-boost tire on a 27.5 plus bike?



## Kaedenmtb (Mar 21, 2017)

OK, my diamondback sortie has a crack so i am looking into getting the Raleigh Kodiak 2, which seems to be affordable, tough and all the specs i like except the +27.5 tires. i don't think i need boost tires because they are expensive tires and get squrmish in turns. Has anyone tried to put 27.5x2.35-2.5 tires on a boost bike? I know i would have to get 15x110 and 12x135 boost wheels so maybe the halo voupors? i don't know about the fork though, so is it worth it? Thanks!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Bottom bracket starts getting low. Most of the time 27.5 plus bikes also fit 29er tires. 29er at 2.2-2.4 are just a bit taller than 27.5 plus.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

There is no such thing as a boost tire.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> There is no such thing as a boost tire.


You beat me to it.

Boost is an axle specification that impacts the frame and wheel build. By virtue of the extra width, some boost-based frames can accommodate wider, plus tires, but other boost bikes can ship with typical tire widths.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Kaedenmtb said:


> OK, my diamondback sortie has a crack so i am looking into getting the Raleigh Kodiak 2, which seems to be affordable, tough and all the specs i like except the +27.5 tires. i don't think i need boost tires because they are expensive tires and get squrmish in turns. Has anyone tried to put 27.5x2.35-2.5 tires on a boost bike? I know i would have to get 15x110 and 12x135 boost wheels so maybe the halo voupors? i don't know about the fork though, so is it worth it? Thanks!


 Theres a fair bit of bad info there:

Plus tires dont get "squrmish" in corners. Thats an air pressure/rider issue. Cant compare 2 types of tires that arent identical except width. Plus bikes have way more traction in corners. Sounds like either your not leaning properly in corners, pressure too low (which was likely your issue, people think lower the pressure the better and thats way wrong) or even too high causes them to slide out.

So dont rule that out.

Boost, as said, has nothing to do with tires. The spacing just makes it easier to fit wider tires.

And yes they would got depending om rim width. But going to drop the bottom bracket a fair bit so pedal strikes can become a problem.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

if you want reg width tires on a plus bike the better solution is using larger diameter wheels. so a 27.5+ bike would get 29er wheels. that would raise the bb a touch, even. Many manufacturers offer this kind of thing as build options for the same frame.

but yeah, squirmy tires are a pressure problem. you can get that at any tire width with the wrong tire pressure. I have experienced it on 2.0 tires.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Try the 27+ tires out before you jump ship on them. I was utterly shocked by how much I like riding on them. They're 100% slower climbing but the ride is fun as hell. I've put them in plenty of situations where I'm riding them at 15mph+ for DH sections and I have no issues with rollovers through the berms or corners. I'm also on the lighter side at 170lbs geared up. 

The only situations I don't like the + tires in are any drops 4ft+ to flat, they can definitely burp easier than normal tires. 

Grab the bike, start at around 16-18psi and work your tires pressures and shock setup from there.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Kaedenmtb said:


> OK, my diamondback sortie has a crack so i am looking into getting the Raleigh Kodiak 2, which seems to be affordable, tough and all the specs i like except the +27.5 tires. i don't think i need boost tires because they are expensive tires and get *squrmish* in turns.


Squirmy In turns. 
That's Incorrect tire pressure, probably way off,
The wrong tire for your trails, and or your rim width, all very common,
Tube's suck for so many reasons and they are all greatly amplified when your on plus tires.
Or a bad bike fit or your cornering technique.
The bikes Geo Is critical when a rider starts to turn up the speed In corners..
Old school steep X country bike geo does not do well with all that extra traction of the plus tires in some cases.

Low to mid teen tire pressures feel great, squirm free and very stable when tubeless but you need the right rim width for that tire and the right tire
construction.
Older tire tread profiles are not designed for smooth cornering transitions on wider rims, and very few newer tires are.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Try the bike as is. Try out each psi with a digital gauge at .5 psi increments to see if you find one that sings to you. I assume these are tubeless? if not, set them up tubeless first thing. 

the good news if you do not like them, you can probably EASILY trade for a 29 boost wheelset and tires with someone locally who wants to try out plus.


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Guys he is looking at buying a bike with plus tires and he is assuming they are squirmish. As for expensive to replace, all good tires are pricey but it's not like you are replacing them monthly.

I can tell you that I love my plus tires and they feel like any other tire when pressures are correct. I am running 20 psi and I am 270 lbs. Don't fear the plus.


----------



## Kaedenmtb (Mar 21, 2017)

*Whoops*

Oh, yeah, Thanks for the recommendations!


----------

